# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Machine Perception & Cognitive Robotics Laboratory, Florida Atlantic University, Boca Raton, Florida, USA

## Airicist

mpcrlab.com

ccs.fau.edu

youtube.com/channel/UC-Ea6wdGs1LrV720Dr8U3rQ

facebook.com/mpcrlab

linkedin.com/company/mpcrlab

Co-Director - William Edward Hahn

Co-Director - Elan Barenholtz

Projects:

Astro, autonomous robotic dog

----------


## Airicist

The Machine Perception and Cognitive Robotics Lab

Published on Jun 19, 2017




> The Future is now at The Charles E. Schmidt College of Science!

----------

